# Probs with burning DVDS ????



## GimpsGTP (Jan 2, 2005)

i tried to copy a dvd today  once it was done i put it in the dvd player and it played the first like min ok then everything got scrambled , is there some sort of copy protection on them or something that would keep me from copying them?  how do you get around it?
Thanks
Nick


----------



## Praetor (Jan 2, 2005)

1. Could be protection
2. Sounds like a combination of either crappy media and/or burning too fast


----------



## GimpsGTP (Jan 2, 2005)

The DVD i was burning was a good copy, and i burned it on the slowest setting , is there a way to tell before you burn if theres copy protection or not


----------



## ZER0X (Jan 2, 2005)

> i tried to copy a dvd today once it was done i put it in the dvd player and it played the first like min ok then everything got scrambled



When you burnt it, it wasn't compressed was it?


----------



## Ultravis (Jan 2, 2005)

have you tried dvd shrink?


----------



## Praetor (Jan 2, 2005)

Indeedy, how exactly did you do the burn?


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 2, 2005)

What software did you use?

What make/model burner are you using? Firmware version?

What specific brand/type media have you used?

Are you copying an original or making a copy of a copy?


----------



## GimpsGTP (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a sony  16x dvd burner, i use TDK DVD +R disc's , i have NTI DVD-maker gold version 6.7.  I just went to video-copy video, put the original DVD in the cd rom and put the blank in the burner and hit copy.
Nick


----------



## Praetor (Jan 6, 2005)

I dunno about that program but it sound very "user friendly" to me which prolly means it doesnt do a good job. Definitely have a go at using DVDShrink


----------



## robina_80 (Jan 6, 2005)

use nero 6, its wickid does everything you want copys copyright amd whatever you want


----------



## Praetor (Jan 9, 2005)

[ sarcasm] Yes im sure it does [/ sarcasm]


----------



## Geoff (Jan 13, 2005)

If your trying to copy a dvd movie (Lord of the Rings, Star Wars, Finding Nemo, Etc) it will not work.  There is copy protection on DVD Movies, if your copying a home movie or something, then it might be somethign wrong with the decoder.


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2005)

use DVD shrink to compress it to an ISO, then burn the output image with DVD Decrypter


----------

